# Blättern in der Charaktersuche



## Nudi (6. April 2007)

Weiß nicht, ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat. Wenn ja, gleich mal sorry fürs Nochmalposten.

Jedenfalls wollte ich euch auf folgendes Problem hinweisen:
Wenn man in der BLASC-Charaktersuche auf die zweite Ergebnisseite gehen will, sind alle Filter verschwunden.

Derzeitiger Workaround: ich habe mir kurz die Struktur der $_GET-Variablen angesehen und bin draufgekommen, dass man durch das Hinzufügen eines &s=50 oder &s=100 oder was auch immer hinter die Adresse der Suchergebnisseite selbst das Offset einstellen kann.


----------

